# UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors-video added



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done Grandpa D and the rest of you!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*

What better spokesmodel than Grandpa D! How cool!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*

Adam E. really hotspotted this forum!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*

Anyone have a link to watch it online? I fell asleep and missed it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*



fish1on said:


> Anyone have a link to watch it online? I fell asleep and missed it.


We're with you...I wanted to stay up...but spending a very blustery day at the view...well I couldn't hang...tried to the best I could but Mr. Sandman kept sprinkl'n sleepy sand in our eyes...

I think there may be a link...as I recall seeing one about the Mantua fish'n a couple years ago...so I'm going to go out to Mr. Rogers Neighborhood and see if I can find it... :|

Maybe Adam will come on and post up a link if there is one... 

All the same WTG Grandpa D it was a very fun event...think'n next years dedication to Mr. Doug Miller would be totally awesome...

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PACKERS!!!!!! -()/- -()/-


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*

I haven't watched it yet fish1on but it is on my dvr.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*



REPETER said:


> Adam E. really hotspotted this forum!


Adam put in a very good plug for our forum, didn't he.
It was nice of him to come up to the Party and shoot some footage.
He was on his way to the Burbot Bash in Wyoming and stopped in at Pineview just long enough to get a few interviews and then hurry up to Wyoming

Some of the pictures from the Post Party, were turned in to him by K2muskie and other forum members.

Thanks once again for everyone that came out to the Party.
Especially to those of you that contributed to it.
It was a good time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*



k2muskie said:


> fish1on said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a link to watch it online? I fell asleep and missed it.
> ...


Yeah, I missed it too. Hope someone can get the link to it.

Go Packers!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*

I sent a PM to Adam and I hope he and his crew can put together that segement and proivde us the link...but for us had Mr. Sandman sprink'n sand fine particles on us...snooze one looses...

Adam sure hope you can make this happen for UWN...editing and providing us the link for the best UWN Grandp D Perch Party...it was a lot of fun and we'd do it again in a heart beat...THANK YOU ADAM for stopping by all the same...


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*

Yep I caught it! showed Grandpa D in action and some of the others pretty cool! I really wanted to be there at Chris,s
but had a funeral I had to go to.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*

Here is a very poor quality version of the coverage, sorry could not figure out how to do it the correct way:
[youtube:326uclv5]http://www.youtube.com/v/BjXRBkV1jfM?hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:326uclv5]


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: UWN Perch Party on Roughin' It Outdoors*



Huge29 said:


> Here is a very poor quality version of the coverage, sorry could not figure out how to do it the correct way:
> [youtube:3kbb6bmx]http://www.youtube.com/v/BjXRBkV1jfM?hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3kbb6bmx]


Huge29...AWESOME and it looks GREAT TO ME...Thank You, THANK YOU, and *THANK YOU!!!* what a great time THANK YOU GRANDPA D...perfect weather and outstanding time...THANK YOU CHRIS' CAFE and to all the wonderful forum members....


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Huge29


----------



## SkiBoatFishUtah (Dec 16, 2010)

looks like I was a wee bit late, just watching it on DVR now actually


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SkiBoatFishUtah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjXRBkV1jfM
> 
> looks like I was a wee bit late, just watching it on DVR now actually


That is my same poor upload I just have it embedded above so that you don't have to leave this site to watch it.


----------



## SkiBoatFishUtah (Dec 16, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> SkiBoatFishUtah said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjXRBkV1jfM
> ...


figured that is what happened, well done. :lol:


----------

